# Prelude to a Kiss - CHH



## Rob (Apr 10, 2018)

Working on a customized version of Chris Hein Horns compact, I tried an actual score, as I always do... CHH is an open Kontakt library, and you can adapt it to your musical weltanschauung. So here's the result for the moment, a Strayhorn arrangement of Ellington's "Prelude to a kiss". Still have to work on soloists, but the overall sound is there imo

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/preludetoakiss-mp3.12802/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://www.vi-control.net/community/attachments/preludetoakiss-mp3.12802/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## teclark7 (Apr 10, 2018)

Rob - really enjoyed 4 minutes of great music. I was surprised when you said it was CHH-Compact, I was expecting the horns to not sound as good. It's a library I will have to look at.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice work Rob! That slow expressive playing is one place a real live player has room for lots of subtleties, and your work does hold up!


----------



## Rob (Apr 10, 2018)

teclark7 said:


> Rob - really enjoyed 4 minutes of great music. I was surprised when you said it was CHH-Compact, I was expecting the horns to not sound as good. It's a library I will have to look at.



thank you... as I said in the post above, I need to customize about every kontakt library I get, and this is no exception. Basically I give up dynamic crossfades, 'cause they don't really work very well for me, apply a different legato script, different vibrato, a lowpass filter to simulate dynamics, and adjust envelopes. Eventually I feel like I have a library that responds to the way I play... oh and one last thing, I'm in no way affiliated with Chris Hein.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 10, 2018)

Well, that's impressive as hell.


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Every time I listen to your sample renditions I forget they are samples and just listen to the music.


----------



## Rob (Apr 10, 2018)

Niah2 said:


> Every time I listen to your sample renditions I forget they are samples and just listen to the music.


Thanks man, that's why I do it


----------



## ryans (Apr 10, 2018)

Beautiful.. great work Rob.

Ryan


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice job Roberto, nearly as good as my favourite Mel Torme performance.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Apr 11, 2018)

Brilliant.


----------



## Gerald (Apr 11, 2018)

Brilliant work Rob with CHH, I like very much this bank.


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 11, 2018)

The term I would usually use is "f*** me"! Wow


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 11, 2018)

Rob, your piece sounds fantastic. So smooth. Listening to it for the 4th time already
You mentioned, that you use a custom script. Did you write it yourself?

Besides that, what piano library did you use? It sounds great.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 11, 2018)

Beside that this is probably the first sampled solo sax ever I really enjoyed to listen to, this is a fantastic arrangement and a beautiful performance!

Im really interested in any detail of your customizing process!


----------



## MisteR (Apr 11, 2018)

Rob said:


> thank you... as I said in the post above, I need to customize about every kontakt library I get, and this is no exception. Basically I give up dynamic crossfades, 'cause they don't really work very well for me, apply a different legato script, different vibrato, a lowpass filter to simulate dynamics, and adjust envelopes. Eventually I feel like I have a library that responds to the way I play... oh and one last thing, I'm in no way affiliated with Chris Hein.


Well, I for one would definitely buy your masterclass. Just sayin'.


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2018)

Przemek K. said:


> Rob, your piece sounds fantastic. So smooth. Listening to it for the 4th time already
> You mentioned, that you use a custom script. Did you write it yourself?
> 
> Besides that, what piano library did you use? It sounds great.


thanks Przemek, no, not my script, I've just found a setting in SIPS that works for me, plus I automate some of the parameters in it. Piano is artvista VGP3...


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Beside that this is probably the first sampled solo sax ever I really enjoyed to listen to, this is a fantastic arrangement and a beautiful performance!
> 
> Im really interested in any detail of your customizing process!


Coming from you Saxer that is quite a compliment! Thank you! The arrangement is really beautiful, signed by Billy Strayhorn. It has several qualities, not least the essential use of instruments and the taste for voicings


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 12, 2018)

Rob said:


> thanks Przemek, no, not my script, I've just found a setting in SIPS that works for me, plus I automate some of the parameters in it. Piano is artvista VGP3...



Ahhh yes, the good old SIPS. Didn't use it for quite some time, I guess I'll have to try it again. The VGP3 sounds really great in your piece, you made a good choice with this one.


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 17, 2018)

I keep coming back to this because, it just blows most mockups I’ve ever listened to right out of the water.
‘Can’t say more.


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2018)

rayinstirling said:


> I keep coming back to this because, it just blows most mockups I’ve ever listened to right out of the water.
> ‘Can’t say more.


hey thank you Ray, really appreciated...


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 17, 2018)

My pleasure Rob, but we know the message you present is not one of “you need the latest super duper library to produce great sounding music”. You’re in there with the Kontakt spanner using sips on this library where I imagine most new virtual instrument users want instant gratification. This to me can be the only justification towards so few acknowledgements of the result shown here.
I can but shrug my shoulders.

Ray


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2018)

Well, I think it's more a matter of genre, jazz isn't everyone's cup of tea...
By the way, my ability to make instruments sound good has put a stop to a possible career of mine as a demoer


----------



## lux (Apr 17, 2018)

really nice, Roberto! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 17, 2018)

Rob said:


> Well, I think it's more a matter of genre, jazz isn't everyone's cup of tea...


Possibly


----------



## careyford (Aug 22, 2018)

Rob, great job. Really musical and the earlier comment of I keep forgetting to listen to the samples because I get caught up in the music is right on. (I've been playing sax since the early 80s, by the way.)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 22, 2018)

Sounds really good! The Hein stuff is great imo, but you might want to get the full on library (just because it's even better imo).


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Aug 28, 2018)

Rob said:


> Working on a customized version of Chris Hein Horns compact, I tried an actual score, as I always do... CHH is an open Kontakt library, and you can adapt it to your musical weltanschauung. So here's the result for the moment, a Strayhorn arrangement of Ellington's "Prelude to a kiss". Still have to work on soloists, but the overall sound is there imo
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/preludetoakiss-mp3.12802/][/AUDIOPLUS]



This was beautiful


----------



## Rob (Aug 28, 2018)

DervishCapkiner said:


> This was beautiful


thank you DC!


----------



## Cass Hansen (Aug 28, 2018)

Really excellent work Rob! Much enjoyed! Attention to detail (on all instruments) is superlative. 

I notice the piano intro has a very wide spread. Is that a player prospective in the library or did you plugin adjust the spread? (Not familiar with VPG3) and did you narrow it down once the other instruments enter (sax, trumpet etc have a narrower stereo field and placement in this, which is typical of jazz tracks )?


----------



## Rob (Aug 28, 2018)

Cass Hansen said:


> Really excellent work Rob! Much enjoyed! Attention to detail (on all instruments) is superlative.
> 
> I notice the piano intro has a very wide spread. Is that a player prospective in the library or did you plugin adjust the spread? (Not familiar with VPG3) and did you narrow it down once the other instruments enter (sax, trumpet etc have a narrower stereo field and placement in this, which is typical of jazz tracks )?


Thank you Cass, I was aiming here at a studio type of recording, where they did every kind of experiment with panning and mix, even extreme sometimes... so not the sound of a live band playing. The piano I left it in its original state, only slightly panned left. Chh are (I believe) mono recordings so they naturally have a narrower field...


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 28, 2018)

Rob said:


> ... Chh are (I believe) mono recordings so they naturally have a narrower field...


I love mono instruments. When the arrangement is finished, all instruments are distributed in the panorama and good reverb and delay plugins are used, then you get a great stereo sound in your master track.

Excellent, Rob! A pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Rob (Aug 29, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> I love mono instruments. When the arrangement is finished, all instruments are distributed in the panorama and good reverb and delay plugins are used, then you get a great stereo sound in your master track.
> 
> Excellent, Rob! A pleasure to listen to.


Hi thank you Gunther!


----------



## pipedr (Sep 1, 2018)

Wow, really nice work. And it's so expressive--all without crossfades and your own filter for dynamics and your own vibrato? Amazing.


----------

